# Number Tag System????



## TADD (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Does anyone remember a conversation we had about a vendor that used all number instead of names on their tags? Was is A&P???? I have a tag that is for a complex paph and it reads PA 8998 handwritten with pencil.... I hate that! Thanks!


----------



## Hien (Dec 31, 2008)

TADD said:


> Hey Does anyone remeber a converstation we had about a vendor that used all number instead of names on their tags? Was is A&P???? I have a tag that is for a complex paph and it reads PA 8998 handwritten with pencil.... I hate that! Thanks!



Someone in this forum said that it is the greatest system against orchid robbers.. & other too (you can fill it in here, since I dare not to evoke the omnipotent orchid PXXXXE word)


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 31, 2008)

yup. a&p orchids does that.
i think the orchid zone does too but that they are typically printed (this is hearsay)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2008)

Orchidview also does this!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 31, 2008)

A lot of larger comercial growers mark plants this way. Nothing to do with thieves, everything to do with tracking inventory, a unit @ a certain cost. For example, plant XXX was obtained at a cost of $$$ and must be sold for $$$$ vs. plant YYY which was obtained at a cheaper cost and can be sold at $$. It doesn't matter that the species name or hybrid name for the two plants is the same. This avoids confusion for the accountant. Hopefully you can find it in A&P's catalog.


----------



## Heather (Jan 1, 2009)

I love Nick from A&P but I have to say it drives me crazy when I go to shows and they have all these complex paphs with no names on the tags. I actually would like to learn about them more, but with no names, it's hard to do that.


----------



## TADD (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks guys I emailed the A&P people, and have asked them if they know what the cross is etc... I haven't heard back from them yet, but with the holidays I can understand...... Patience....


----------



## em_tee_w (Jan 5, 2009)

I've had luck calling A&P to get a name from a tag number. That's how I found out I had a Paph Flamingo Gold...


----------



## paphreek (Jan 5, 2009)

It's interesting that some professional orchid growers routinely sell unnamed hybrids, while even our orchid society's member sale bans the sale of NOID orchids.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 5, 2009)

It's amazing how many people don't care about names.


----------



## TADD (Jan 5, 2009)

I actually have heard back from them. I guess they are a pretty big operation.....


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 5, 2009)

yup. they're pretty big. four or so houses open to the public, each house is maybe thirty by 100 or so, a big house closed to the public and some other houses for cyms and i think masdevallias too.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 5, 2009)

Frustrating!!!!!


----------



## TADD (Jan 5, 2009)

Swansea also.... I used to live near there.....


----------

